# Do i believe him one more time?



## jesslyn25 (Feb 6, 2014)

me and my husband have been together for 5 years and married for 4. its been a constant up and down, he was in the army in germany and i met him thru my friend it was almost love at first sight, once i agreed to come to the us with him things just changed i do have to say we were both very young still are i was 20 he was 22 now 25 and 27.. the biggest problem weve had was that i couldnt trust him the endless talks and worries about him cheating and or just seeking attention by other women eventually just drove me crazy and i guess that made me act like a not so great wife but i mean how long can you go before you just stop trying.. the latest seperation we had was nov 9 and still going on.. due to me catching him with another women, he claimed that he wasnt happy and that i didnt treat him right and wasnt there when he needed me well of course not bc before and i saw him flirting online with other women how should i be.... i told him that i wanted a fresh start mind you my husband is one of those ppl that has to have control over the situation..now hes trying everything possible to not lose me, he did just get a very good job but the money isnt worth living a life of hate and worry and sadness,, my question is would you after reading a small part of my story give him one more chance would you believe him on what hes selling? :scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

You know him and yourself best. When you think about a good relationship with him, what does that look like?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What possible reason could you have to believe that things would be any different if you take him back THIS time?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

